

HN: Place to run a competition for developers? - wibblenut

Does anybody know of a site where I could run a competition for developers?<p>The general idea is to spur interest in an API by offering prize incentives to people who build new apps and services.<p>Rather than building a resource for this myself I thought it would be neat if I could find a place already set up for it. Any ideas?
======
federicof
Hi, I'm the founder of Coderloop.com, a programming competition platform. Our
platform is able to test user submitted programs against a problem spec. We
also support specs that require the user to write a program that interacts
with an HTTP server (an example here
<http://www.coderloop.com/puzzles/islands> ). If you are interested we can
build some puzzles dedicated to your API. :)

~~~
wibblenut
Interesting, thanks.

The scope for my contest would be more loosely based than solving a specific
problem criteria, although that could be an added fun twist! I anticipate
people would build apps for phones, plugins for other software, services to
help users, etc. Many companies run competitions of this nature, e.g. Twilio.

I could run off some ideas for what's needed if you'd be interested in
expanding Coderloop to support a contest like this?

